# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid Encouragement

## Sensei

Hey! I just watched rise of the gaurdians! I know, it is a kid's movie, but this movie had great special effects for something that reminded me of lucid dreaming. The way the scenery just popped out (3D  :wink2:  ) and was all just dazzling like a lucid dream. Not to mention several great forms of transportation. Some awesome flying! "Wind! Take me!" And of course 2 people I would like to meet. The boogeyman and the sandman. Great night time friends!

I think that this is a good movie for those lacking the encouragement they need in order to try harder to LD. Keeping your motivation up by imagining LDs is a big part of the first hurdle. I have only been LDing for a little more than 6 months, and only really got into it in the last 2, but movies like this make me so glad I have stuck with it. Keep your eyes on the prize!

Post on here movies, books, videos, TV shows, songs, pictures that make you want to LD.

 I'll start with a few.

Movies
Avatar (James Cameron's)
The Matrix
Inception
Star Wars

Books
The magician's nephew - C.S. Lewis
Divergent - Virginia Roth
The circle trilogy - Ted Dekker
The Space Trilogy - C.S. Lewis

Songs (owl city, sky sailing, weezer)
fireflies
Dreams don't turn to dust
The saltwater room
Captains of the sky
Island in the Sun

I'll post more later. You guys should post links if it is something most people haven't heard of so they can check it out. If there is another thread like this you can delete this one and point me to it.  :smiley:

----------


## BossMan

I always loved space and thought it would make an incredible Lucid Dream.  I can't post links yet  :Sad:  so I cant embed these pictures but if you just Google space and go to google images you will get an idea of what i am talking about.

As for movies I recommend watching "The Fountain" I'm pretty sure the trailer will be enough to convince most people here to watch it. The movie is basically one giant LD  ::lol:: . "The Fountain is a story of love, death, spirituality, and the fragility of our existence in this world"

----------


## Carrot

"Inception" made me start LDing, not because it made me came in contact with LDing, I knew about lucid dreams way before that, but because it mindblown me so much I was constantly worried whether am I in reality or dreaming.  ::o: 

Carl Jung's theories are a good stepping stone for anyone who is interested in psychology to be interested in lucid dreaming too. 

Whereas for the Sandman in Rise of the Guardians, it made me wonder whether wishing for happy dreams is essential in our daily lives. We need some bad dreams occasionally to let our conscious know what is still affecting us in our lives that we have no idea of because it's hidden deep in us. I don't mind bad dreams but I personally mind morally disturbing dreams.  ::?:

----------


## paigeyemps

Avatar: The Last Airbender  The Legend of Aang
Legend of Korra
X-Men

Meh, those are my usual inspiration, stuff with superpowers and so on. Haha  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Paige Have you ever regenerated in a dream like wolverine?

Anime
Naruto
Fairy Tail
.hack//sign 

Good ones everyone! I really enjoy reading this stuff Bossman is it the fountain with Hugh Jackman? That looks really cool!

Carot. I was gonna ask the sandman his thoughts on lucid dreaming.  :smiley:  that is pretty cool. I was gonna ask the boogeyman why he hasn't visited my dreams in 12 years.

----------


## paigeyemps

I have! Though when I did it, I was thinking about the show Heroes, and not X-Men. But yes, I've regenerated plenty of times. It feels awesome when you see the wounds closing up on their own  ::D:

----------


## Carrot

I want a lucid dream in the Harry Potter world!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

So adding harry potter into the list! I love it. I have had about 10 harry potter dreams in the last month, just from it constantly being on my mind. Haha. 

That is awesome paige! I need to try that!

----------


## Oceandrop

Paprika! I love this movie and it is very dream related, though it is an japanese animation may be a turn off for some. But it encourages me everytime when I just hear the music from the Parade or see it. I want to be part of the Parade! 

Also "The Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" is kinda related I guess, though in the movies it was more about "Memories", but because dreams just exists in your Memory I thought I could mention it here, at least it came to mind when I thought about movies that are related to lucid dreams / dreams :3

And if this thread is not just about Movies that are related to lucid dreaming exclusively but also to places you want to visit from movies or have visited, I would wish to visit the Wall from A Song Of Ice and Fire, I once went their in a non-lucid and it was awesome but I would love to visit the place and others from A Song of Ice and Fire when lucid.

----------


## Sensei

Oceandrop. Yep this is about anything that you have seen that makes you want to lucid so that you can go there/experience that.  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

Maybe you can add BLEACH. I always get motivated when I think of my goals which are very related to it. Maybe create a zanpakuto and have it as my dream guide!

----------


## Sensei

That would be awesome. I love bleach idea as well. You can't fond your zanpaktou unless you go into yourself.  :smiley:  that would be a fun time. Bleach also makes me want to meditate! Get to know it. New additions to my goals list! Zanpaktou and achieve bankai! Visit soul society! I love the ideas guys! Keep them coming. I have never wanted to LD more.  ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

Ok you already picked the awesome stuff, but I will try to find a few I like.  ::content:: 

*Movies:*
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 
Spirited Away
Tron
Transformers
Pan's Labyrinth
Narnia

*Books:*
Carlos Castaneda - The Art of Dreaming

*Songs:*
_WILD Inspiration:_
Follow Me - Muse
Finger Eleven - Paralyzer
Guiding Light - Muse
More Than A Feeling - Boston
Lights - Swedish House Mafia
_DILD Inspiration:_
Right Where It Belongs - Nine Inch Nails
_General Inspiration:_
Galaxies - Owl City 
Paradise - Coldplay 
Still Alive - Lisa Miskovsky
The Grid - Daft Punk
Streets of Gold - 3OH!3
Where The Streets Have No Name - U2
Hall Of Fame - The Script

Enjoy  :smiley:

----------


## Micael

Where is One Piece!?  ::shock:: 

Go at it guys  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

Nice one Mastermind. I am gonna check out the songs today when I get a chance. Hey, you have Pan's Labyrinth on there. Have you read "The Book of Lost Things."? It is really amazing and reminds me a lot of Pan's Labyrinth. Also something to put on the list. Spirited Away is pretty amazing. Hayao Miyazaki is brilliant.

Hey, what is The Art of Dreaming about? It sounds pretty good, but I can't find a summary about it.

Sorry Micael. I am a ninja (naruto) fan, I don't like pirates... or Luffy.  :Sad:

----------


## Berto

I have a book called 'The Dragon Paths' by Frena Bloomfield. It sold very few copies and was published like 40 years ago, but it is by far my favourite book ^^ when I get lucid, I'd love to be in the landscape from this book  ::D:

----------


## MasterMind

> Nice one Mastermind. I am gonna check out the songs today when I get a chance. Hey, you have Pan's Labyrinth on there. Have you read "The Book of Lost Things."? It is really amazing and reminds me a lot of Pan's Labyrinth. Also something to put on the list. Spirited Away is pretty amazing. Hayao Miyazaki is brilliant.
> 
> Hey, what is The Art of Dreaming about? It sounds pretty good, but I can't find a summary about it.



Thanks  :smiley: 

No I haven't read that book but thanks for telling me.  :wink2:  The Art of Dreaming is the story of the teachings of the Sorcerer Don Juan, and is actually the book that inspired Robert Waggoner to write his. It's a very spiritual book and even though the experiences described in the book might not be right, there is many really good chapters on induction methods and intent and also dream control.

Don Juan talks about different Gates that one cross in order to master the art of dreaming and the book is sort of like a diary of how Don Juans apprentice (possibly Carlos Castaneda himself) learn how to fly on the wings of intent and his journey from a western minded skeptic to a experienced dreamer.

I have read the book about 7 times because there is so much to learn from it. ^-^

Also listen to Lights by Swedish House Mafia, to me this sounds like a typical WILD attempt but as a song.  :smiley: 
(To understand what I mean think of every second that goes by in that song as a minute and around 1 H 30 M mark the dreaming slowly starts.. And after a few cycles of chaining dreams (2:30 min into the song), the holy stable lucid dream is yours! )

----------


## Kirito

Sword Art Online! :'D
And Once Piece woot! I want to do a One Piece LD. The soundtracks of the anime motivates me as well. I have a lot of movies/animes/shows and other stuff that I want to do! :'D 

Edit: Also want to explore the Skyrim world, or better yet, the whole Tamriel! :'D

----------


## Sivason

Every one must check out the movie "What Dreams May Come" with Robin Williams, and "Vanilla Sky" with Tom Cruise!!!

Can I add a few exclamation points for effect? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!What Dreams May Come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Vanilla Sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


These two movies are completely awesome and directly about lucid dreaming!!! The plots do not specifically call it lucid dreaming, but that is what they are based on. I can't believe in 19 posts those two did not come up!!! See them as soon as you can.

For songs: Dream Weaver, and Silent Lucidity


This is not related to lucid dreaming, but the movie is very dream like and amazingly colorful, "Moulin Rouge"

----------


## Astralent

A movie that really encourages me to lucid dream or anything spiritual related is " Donnie Darko " .
Maybe because it makes me really think.  Watch it if you're interested in time travel.

----------


## Sensei

I love what dreams may come. That movie is so out there. Donnie Darko is one of my favorites. But it is more about tangent universes then time travel,  :tongue2: . 

Been meaning to watch vanilla sky. It looks pretty good, but I have a lot of other things that get in my way when I want to watch a movie. 

 Have nothing to add. I am too tired to think of anything.

----------


## BossMan

If you like stuff like Donnie Darko, seriously, at least check out the trailer to "The Fountain" and I'm sure you will want to watch it in full.

----------


## Sensei

Awesome, do you know where I can find it? I do not torrent.  :smiley:  that normally limits the choices quite a bit.

----------


## BossMan

If your not willing to torrent, I'm sure you can find it at your local Bestbuy or Fry's Electronics. If you opt for online methods then I suggest Amazon. 

If you do not torrent how on earth can you watch anime properly!!! xD

----------


## Kaenthem

> If you like stuff like Donnie Darko, seriously, at least check out the trailer to "The Fountain" and I'm sure you will want to watch it in full.



I've been trying to find this movie's name in forever! Thanks mate  :smiley:

----------


## BossMan

> I've been trying to find this movie's name in forever! Thanks mate



Yeah its a cool movie, no problem man!

For those looking to watch it, while you watch it I want you to appreciate the fact that the director chose not to use CGI for this movie. All the special effects you see are done using trick-photography.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

The Dream
The book that changed everything for me and what dreams meant and also past life regression and how connected it can be. I started reading this book in my late-teens, and still have it. I read this book many many times and i am compelled that this is Kat Martin's best romance novel with a twist  :smiley: 

Song-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdBgP...cbL_A&index=42

Movies-
Red riding hood
Total recall
Public enemies

----------


## BossMan

Public Enemies was a good movie, my childhood book will always be "Huckleberry Finn"

----------


## MasterMind

Here are two other movies I really recommend.  :smiley: 

Equilibrium - Equilibrium Official Trailer HQ - YouTube 

(Very Matrix alike action and a really good action movie).  :wink2: 

And 

The Adjustment Bureau  - The Adjustment Bureau Official Trailer #1 - (2010) HD - YouTube 

(Awesome Inspiration for an idea of traveling in lucid dreams).  :smiley: 

Enjoy!

----------


## dutchraptor

Loved equilibrium, gunkata  :tongue2: 
Personally I find that books are my biggest inspiration for lucid dreaming. Reading a book is essentially identical to dreaming except with the story already made up for you. I guess that's why I've always loved Sci-fi and fantasy novels. 
How much peter f hamilton has influenced my lucids is incredible. I have actually walked through the cities and places and lived through almost every event of his books.

----------


## Sensei

I have listened to the music yall, I wish to read these books.  ::reading:: 
Equilibrium is pretty amazing.
No one I knew liked adjustment bureau except me. :/ I thought the doors were really cool. 
*Spoiler* for _not a very big spoiler_: 



I guess if yar having trouble teleporting in an LD you can just put a hat on and look awesome while you do it.




I know what you mean about books, it is like reliving them in your head. I never remember actually reading books, it is like living through a movie.  :smiley:  speed reading makes it about the same amount of time as well. (And I am not talking about "skipping details reading" that has become popular)

Songs
Chasing cars - snow patrol (in my sig)
Stay awake - all time low
Super Honeymoon - Owl City

I feel like Owl City just has the best songs about dreaming.  :smiley: 

I also like Of Monsters and Men, their songs are so descriptive, they always get a wonderful picture in my head. After I get a bit better at LDing I plan to visit songs like fireflies by Owl City, and Dirty Paws by Of Monsters and Men. That would be a wonderful thing to live through. Just my opinion though  :tongue2: 

Movies
Karate Kid (Mostly because I really want to fight a lot in my dreams)

----------


## LucidRaider

I also recommend
Movies:
Mirrormask 
Pan's Labyrinth

Video games:
Kingdom Hearts

----------


## BossMan

> Video games:
> Kingdom Hearts



I shed some man tears at the end of that game, it was a really rewarding experience because I played it on the hardest difficulty my first play through, Maleficent was near impossible to beat and Sephiroth was just a nightmare. 

I still haven't seen Pans Labyrinth! I really want to watch it though, maybe if I find time I will this weekend.

----------


## Sensei

@Boss man
I forgot to say this earlier. I somehow missed the post about torrenting, probably because the page switchover. I watch on online sites like many a reader and I borrow from friends and library. They used to have tons of anime on YouTube, but that all got taken down. Also narutowire. I used to read a ton of mange before onemanga got shut down as well. They have really made a lot of messes with those copyright laws.

----------


## BossMan

> @Boss man
> I forgot to say this earlier. I somehow missed the post about torrenting, probably because the page switchover. I watch on online sites like many a reader and I borrow from friends and library. They used to have tons of anime on YouTube, but that all got taken down. Also narutowire. I used to read a ton of mange before onemanga got shut down as well. They have really made a lot of messes with those copyright laws.



The entirety of the movie "The Fountain" is on youtube, I can't post a link now but I'm sure you can find it, not sure on the quality though. I have to see my anime in good quality so I always torrent them  :smiley:  borrowing a DVD from a friend is the same thing has torrenting IMO, its both sharing in the end.

Although if I want to support the publisher I always buy it. Yeah I bought skyrim I did not torrent it!

----------


## CharlesD

The premise behind the Assassin's Creed series is kind of like a LD.

----------


## kvxdelta

For songs, I'd say Paradise by Coldplay because of the lyrics and Minecraft Universe by Eric Fullerton because of a certain section of the song that gets really dreamy mostly, and, although you didn't say to add games, I felt the intense NEED to say that all games from the Myst series (Myst online is MASSIVE and free, but if I'm correct, it has a SERIOUSLY low playerbase, that being the reason why they demoted it to F2P.), and another one that's coming out called Dream are great LD'ing motivators. The dreamy atmosphere and feel of the world positively inspires you and invigorates you like nothing else! (made by Hypersloth, currently in Steam Greenlight, Pre-Alpha demo costs €25, entirely about lucid dreaming and dream interpretation but no actual dream control.) I don't believe I can think of any movies however. >.< AHA, I forgot about books. Waking Up by Andrea J. Buchanan. There's a minecraft map based off of the book in fact, which I found interesting.

EDIT: Apparently, I'm not the only one who posted games. That's rather comforting.

----------


## Sivason

I agree about all the Myst games, they are totally dream like.

----------


## dutchraptor

MYST  ::D: , probably one of the best and most encouraging series ever, I've finished each one at least three times now  :tongue2:  the atmosphere is a little lonely sometimes though.

----------


## kvxdelta

I think the whole reason Myst provides such good encouragement is because of the feeling of loneliness. Dreams also give off the same feeling, correct? I actually believe I got my "using a book to transport myself to persistent realms in my dreams" idea from a distant, subtle, unattached memory of Myst, as I used to play it as a wee boy years ago on Gametap. I had such an awesome choice of games. :3 Anyways, I'd also like to mention there's a game called "Dream" (developed by Hypersloth) that's Greenlit on Steam. It's a FPA based entirely around exploration pretty much and it's actually about dreaming. It's planned to come out in 2013 I believe and they're currently in Pre-Alpha. Definitely worth checking out. Oh and btw, if you're looking for encouraging books, I'd suggest the Pendragon series by D.J. Machale.

----------


## Sensei

That sounds awesome. I need to look up this myst game. It sounds crazy awesome.

I don't understand why you guys feel so lonely in LDs. I have only had 57, so it might be different when you have more.

----------


## zacharyy

Chronicle

----------


## kvxdelta

LOL Brandon, I've had like 7! What IS the feeling like for you exactly, I had a thread on the feelings of dreams posted somewhere, but I'm too lazy to look it up, maybe I'll edit it in if your interested. Either way, it seems most people feel that isolation. You're one of the first people I've seen who don't get it. Interesting, eh? P.S. Another song would be Round and Round by Imagine Dragons, particularly for the section in my signature.

----------


## Sensei

I dunno. half the time I think DCs are real people, for instance, Harrison Ford trying to attack me. I was thrilled to share a dream with him and when I woke up, I was a little disappointed. I am alone a lot IRL, so maybe that is why I see no difference. I used to stay up late at night thinking of adventures, not knowing that I could go to sleep and actually have them. 

I think that most of the time I just have happiness of being in a place without having to worry about anything. I am a pretty stress free guy, but I hate the clock. Lots of times in non LDs I will wake myself up because I don't want to be late to something. I wake up and am just baffled by how I wake myself up in non LDs without realizing I am dreaming. 

I might feel alone, but I have never dwelt on it. I will LD tonight and tell you if I feel alone.  :tongue2:

----------


## dutchraptor

I never really feel lonely because I tell myself that it is my unniverse, and in my unniverse people are as real as I want them to be.

BrandonBoss, 
You might actually like the MYST series, usually you either love them or hate them. It could get hard trying to get into it because the first myst is quite old but it really is worth starting from the beginning and following the story. Beware of the second one in the series it is probably the most mentally challenging game I have ever played.
I actually like the series so much I spent like a few weeks learning the language of the D'ni in the game  :tongue2: 
Definetely worth to check it out, but if you aint into hardcore puzzles and alot of walking I don't think you will enjoy it.

----------


## Sensei

What system is it for?PC?

I love puzzles. My favorite goes are Zelda games, so if I could get a game like that but harder I would be fine.  ::D:

----------


## dutchraptor

Yup it's for PC and it might work on macs. Try it out, hope you like it  :wink2:

----------


## Sensei

Cool cool I'll check it out. Not too expensive is it? - :tongue2:

----------


## kvxdelta

If you have Steam, then the first, second, and fifth are really easy to access. There's also the entirely Free to Play URU Live Myst Online: Uru Live - Home which btw is HUGE as far as I've heard. It probably has a ridiculously large file, so be warned. As for the third and fourth games, they're not on Steam as far as I know, so you might have to do some searching for those. Steam doesn't have the first Myst game in its complete original form, but rather, graphical revamps as well as one version that contains an entire new "Age". (realMyst) Myst games 1-4 are all point and click adventure games and 5 gives you a choice of point and click or free roam. The URU Live thing is free roam though.

----------


## dutchraptor

> If you have Steam, then the first, second, and fifth are really easy to access. There's also the entirely Free to Play URU Live Myst Online: Uru Live - Home which btw is HUGE as far as I've heard. It probably has a ridiculously large file, so be warned. As for the third and fourth games, they're not on Steam as far as I know, so you might have to do some searching for those. Steam doesn't have the first Myst game in its complete original form, but rather, graphical revamps as well as one version that contains an entire new "Age". (realMyst) Myst games 1-4 are all point and click adventure games and 5 gives you a choice of point and click or free roam. The URU Live thing is free roam though.



You can get them on GOG.com which sells the first two DRM free I think.
It's definetely worth getting the 3rd and 4rt since they are probably the best ones.

----------


## Sensei

I don't really have room on my PC for much since I am just down to a cheaper laptop right now.  I will look into downloading that. Thank you all for the advice.

Here is some more encouragement

Books
The Lord of The Rings

Anime
Clannad (because I am weird like that)
Air
Kannon
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles
Psyren

Clannad, Kannon, and Air are not really an actiony thing, but they are very pretty and I would love to visit them or set up a persistent realm there. 

Tsubasa is a great sci-fi adventure manga/anime. The anime is not complete, but the manga has one of the best plots I've ever read in a book or a manga. Also good fighting, great ideas for LDing, and the saddest love story ever  ::cry:: . if you like time/space travel you will like this. They are never in space, but they go to different "worlds" which is really different dimensions. 

Psyren is about using psy powers, so it is very interesting if you like that, or are interested in battles. OR if you like time travel.  :smiley:

----------


## MarineRecon

I finally got to the moon in one of my LDs a couple of nights ago and this was the picture that I used to always look at for encouragement!  ::D: 

EDIT: IDK why the image uploaded so small. Click the 2nd one : It is the larger image.  :wink2:

----------


## Sensei

Woah! I just thougt about this book:
Stravaganza series

The people literally sleep with an object and during the night they are transported to a different dimension Italy called Talia where lots of things are switched like gold/silver and science/magic. Love it!

----------


## Scionox

> Sword Art Online! :'D



Agree on this one.  :smiley:

----------


## theCambino

Waking Life and Ghost in the Shell are both my all time favorites, for encouragement.

I read Life of Pi back in high school, and I finally felt the need to see it before it's no longer available in 3D at the local theaters. Life of Pi was an oustanding movie. And to say the least, the serene ocean scenes and effects in 3D were, hands down, the encouragement I needed.

----------


## Plathix

The Pendragon book series is pretty cool. I'd love to goto that world.  :smiley: 
There's also a cool idea for teleportation in those books. I have yet to try it though.

----------


## kvxdelta

I just finished reading the Lost City of Faar about a half hour ago, now I want to go to the ruins of Faar on one of those bubble boats. :I 
I'd also like to suggest the game "Journey" for the PS3. I believe it's downloadable from the PSN store thingy. I watched Pewdiepie's playthrough of it and it was just stunning! It would be tons of fun to try evading those big stone snake things. :3 As for books, any history textbook would probably do.

----------


## Bansheet

> Tsubasa is a great sci-fi adventure manga/anime. The anime is not complete, but the manga has one of the best plots I've ever read in a book or a manga. Also good fighting, great ideas for LDing, and the saddest love story ever . if you like time/space travel you will like this. They are never in space, but they go to different "worlds" which is really different dimensions.



Thank you so much for this tip! It is truly a beautiful manga, first time I've ever cried from reading  :smiley: 
Oh and the concept of mulitple dimensions is freaking cool!
Only downside is that I read all of it in a little more than 1 day.  :Crying: 

Edit: Going to bed now, hopefully I'll dream about this wonderfull manga! ^^

----------


## Sensei

I know! It is such a beautiful manga, I need to read that again. The love story is so deep. :')

----------


## Sensei

> Sword Art Online! :'D
> And Once Piece woot! I want to do a One Piece LD. The soundtracks of the anime motivates me as well. I have a lot of movies/animes/shows and other stuff that I want to do! :'D 
> 
> Edit: Also want to explore the Skyrim world, or better yet, the whole Tamriel! :'D



When I first saw this I didn't know what your pic was or your name. I love SAO so much  :Crying: . Watched it in a day and I am rewatching it now. It is a LD.

----------


## dollarway64

IDK if anyone's posted this yet, but the song Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds by the Beatles reminds me of LDing....not to mention it's an awesome song!

----------


## Taffy

This song always inspires me:





It just feels so surreal and dream-like.

Even just looking at clouds used to inspire me to lucid dream. Can't do that much now though because of how muggy and crappy it is here during the winter. But summer skies usually refresh my lucid interest and inspiration.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Addictiv - Tonite - YouTube
Keshia Chanté - Set U Free - YouTube< def part of my erotic dream messages and signs  :Shades wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...ture=endscreen< dream guy related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FADxR_aFPa4 <
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unS7bECKTVQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TB10gonKlU

----------


## qacermacer

Outro by m83 and where is my mind by the pixies help encourage lucid dreams for me, aswell as being great songs.

----------


## redarx

Fantastic book for lucid dreaming is the dream merchant by Isabel hoving. If only I owned it  :Sad:

----------


## Ninjaa

Watched Source Code the other day and it reminded me a lot about Lucid Dreaming because of the way the guy was inside of his own reality.

----------


## MartinCurran

Don't try think about it too much when your going to sleep initially. Set your alarm for 4 in the morning and then sleep on your back when you awake. This for me helps 10 fold!

----------


## CatsPajamas

I see no one here has mentioned Shpongle. Shpongle is a music group that produces amazing, complex, surreal music. 
Botanical Dimensions is the first of a series of incredible interconnected songs. Here is the full movement if you wish to here it. 

Some other great ones: 
Exhalation
Divine moments of truth 

The Flashbulb is also great, though his songs do vary from extremely relaxing to face-meltingly hectic. 
.Mp3 (one of my favorites) 
Sentroline Voyage

----------


## Saizaphod

These music+ movie scene mashups help me, hope they help you. Make sure they start somewhat at the same time, all of these are not supposed to start at 0:00 
 ::D: 
Spider-Man 2 (2004) Final Swing 1080p (HD) vs. Akira Kayosa - Collective Hysteria by VJ FAV | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper
Iron Man 2 Drone Fight Scene 1080p HD vs. Hans Zimmer - Time (Alcala Inception Remix) by VJ FAV | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper
X-Men_ First Class - Never Again vs. X-Men First Class Soundtrack Sub Lift 16 by VJ FAV | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper
Matrix He is the one 1080p Full HD. vs. Puruvesi Midsummer dawn - Clear Water by VJ FAV | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper
Superman Returns (1/5) Movie CLIP - Plane Heroic (2006) HD vs. Pendulum Still Grey FLAC 1080p HD by VJ FAV | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper

And my favourite 
'Chronicle' Clip: 'Finally good at something'. vs. Armin van Buuren - Burned With Desire by VJ FAV | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper

This could be  you  :smiley:

----------


## Manitou

BIOSHOCK.  ::dreaming:: 

One of my all time favorite series! I've always wanted to explore Rapture, both during the events in the games and even before that! Setting things on fire with just a snap of my fingers sounds pretty fun too  ::evil::  
Or being a Big Sister! Man, I could just go on and on...

Other than that, some other games that inspire me are the Fallout series, Skyrim, and Deus Ex. Oh, and Pokemon too! That's all I can think of from the top of my head  :Cheeky:  

And, personally, I enjoy MUDs! For those that don't know, it's an online game entirely in text. So what it lacks in graphics it makes up in storytelling big time! I don't know why but I've always wanted to visit those worlds and actually "see" what they look like.

----------


## redarx

> bioshock. 
> 
> One of my all time favorite series! I've always wanted to explore rapture, both during the events in the games and even before that! Setting things on fire with just a snap of my fingers sounds pretty fun too  
> Or being a big sister! Man, i could just go on and on...
> 
> Other than that, some other games that inspire me are the fallout series, skyrim, and deus ex. Oh, and pokemon too! That's all i can think of from the top of my head  
> 
> And, personally, i enjoy muds! For those that don't know, it's an online game entirely in text. So what it lacks in graphics it makes up in storytelling big time! I don't know why but i've always wanted to visit those worlds and actually "see" what they look like.



ajhsfkjhgaskfhgaljdshfkjhafg off topic: Who has played bioshock infinite because holy shit its amazing

----------


## ninoslavi

I like "The Green Lantern"...I had a few awesome lucid and non-lucid dream as the sequel of the movie.

----------


## PostScript99

I'll Meet You There - Owl City

On The Wing - Owl City

West Coast Friendship - Owl City

The Neverending Story - Ende (A world where all your wishes are granted but you slowly lose all memory of you world? Sounds like an LD to me.)

NiGHTS Into Dreams - Sega

----------


## Rothgar

A movie I really liked is Source Code. It wasnt as well known but really struck me as being so like lucid dreaming.

----------


## ares25

Welcome to Mystery by Plain Whit T's is a great song, it seemed like they were talking about lucid dreaming almost, if you look at the lyrics 

Imagine a place you can always escape to
An island off the coast of nowhere
A new destination of your own creation
Just waiting till you choose to go there

Blue tree tops and velvet skies
Blue ready to blow your mind

Ooh, this is a place where your mind can escape
All the problems today and go far, far away
This is a time with no history
Welcome to mystery

Imagine a city where everything's pretty
And you, sir, you rule the kingdom
You call the shots, you can do what you want to
Oh, just imagine the freedom

It helped me during my wild's it increased my awarness a bit more at least

----------


## JoannaB

Today in the car on the radio I listened to this song, and it made me think of Lucid Dreaming

Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield - Lyrics - YouTube

----------


## Ginsan

I just watched the movie with two of my nephews, one is 8 and the other 10, we all loved it  :tongue2:   We also watched Wreck It Ralph. It's like Rise Of The Guardians, equally childish, equally inspiring and equally awesome!! If you liked Rise Of The Guardians you should really see it and vice versa

----------


## Sensei

Yeah! Wreck it Ralph has a pretty good way of getting to different worlds too. Just go to the power outlet!

----------


## Ginsan

> Yeah! Wreck it Ralph has a pretty good way of getting to different worlds too. Just go to the power outlet!



You should try it out! You're good at this kind of stuff  :tongue2:

----------


## Micael

You anime guys got to check out a new anime out there named Attack on Titan, you can watch it directly from animecenter for super quality. I don't know if this will inspire people to lucid dream or not but after so much time I came here and saw all this mentions to anime and I just couldn't resist, it's awesome like that.  ::D: 

By the fifth episode it has become one of the best out there and I've watched a lot of anime. And... truth be said, with the emotions it might awaken on you it might as well provide some nice encouragement. If you do check it out report back for fun's sake.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Arkadast

> Books
> Divergent - Virginia Roth



What's funny is, Divergent really works for me. I usually have lucids when I read Divergent before going to sleep.
And it's Veronica Roth, not Virginia, by the way.

----------


## LucidDreamer98

ive been meaning to watch either oblivion or olympus has fallen, both look good and look like i'd probably want to have an LD that involved the film in some way

----------


## Sirocco

Simcity 4.  Not the crappy new version; that one blows, and is more of a nightmare to contend with, regarding the bugs, incomplete state, and generally ham-handed approach.  Furthermore, the graphics are less than impressive, and I've had waking hallucinations of cities more lush and realistic than this poorly cobbled together excuse for a game can come up with.

Parkour/Free Running:  If you're able to do some of these things IRL, imagine what you can do in a lucid dream!

Music/Groups I find particularly encouraging when it comes to dreaming/lucid dreaming:
Any of the Buddha Bar album compilations
Karsh Kale
James Asher
Bombay Dub Orchestra
Thievery Corporation

Movies:

Inception (of course)
Tree Of Life (2011)
Anything with a stupid amount of explosions and violence; plot not necessary.  If your subconscious is powerful enough, it should provide a sufficient amount.
ie: Battle for LA, Transformers 3, ID4, etc.

Travel:

If you can't quite travel, then I suggest looking at photos of distant places online.  There's this particularly nice website I like filled with images of European cities:
Brodyaga (Can't post links yet)

Travel to not so touristy places, or if you do, seek out the places where the locals dwell, and fewer tourists manage to get to.  These are often more visceral, raw, and complex than the disneyfied, manicured touristy areas.

Wikipedia:  Start looking up exotic and wonderful places, particularly before bedtime.  This can seed some pretty nice environments!

Architecture:  Of all kinds!  New, old, sci fi, etc.
Archdaily (Can't post links yet!  too new!)

----------


## Goldenspark

Just watched "Source Code" - great idea well executed. Definitely worth a watch!

----------


## rmadlal

Brodyaga looks like the exact place I want to fly over in an LD. Thanks!

----------


## Sensei

Thanks guys for the awesome encouragement. 

to everyone posting here. Feel free to post pictures of awesome encouragement.  :smiley:

----------


## Sirocco

> Brodyaga looks like the exact place I want to fly over in an LD. Thanks!



BTW, my icon is an image I took when I was in Tel Aviv/Jaffa Israel!  Shalom!  ::D: 
I've had many dreams (lucid and not) that have been directly or indirectly affected by my travels, including to Israel (Jerusalem, Tel Aviv, Jaffa, etc).  Beautiful country!

----------


## rmadlal

> BTW, my icon is an image I took when I was in Tel Aviv/Jaffa Israel!  Shalom! 
> I've had many dreams (lucid and not) that have been directly or indirectly affected by my travels, including to Israel (Jerusalem, Tel Aviv, Jaffa, etc).  Beautiful country!



Haha, cool!
I've had multiple dreams in the US as well  :tongue2:

----------


## Ginsan

This morning I watched Amelie for the second time. It's not directly related to lucid dreams but the movie is very simple yet, or therefor, really beautiful, (so is the music) and it might sparkle your imagination. It's an original movie and I don't know why but it might inspire some lucid dreaming.

And if you want to watch it, don't go and first watch some $%$#%#$%trailer or review but JUST DOWNLOAD IT AND START WATCHING you probably don't have anything better to do anyways. It really spoils the fun...

And if you have more free time you should try The Fountain, I've seen it a couple of weeks ago. IMDB says this (lol it's not a spoiler): Spanning over one thousand years, and three parallel stories, The Fountain is a story of love, death, spirituality, and the fragility of our existence in this world. It also has amazing visuals and there is a high chance it will inspire some cool dreams

----------


## Sunfire

One or two people have mentioned it but the X-men films are excellent for ideas. So many different mutants with so many different abilities, and control over so many different elements!

----------


## JoannaB

Has anyone mentioned John Lennon'd Imagine and the song Castle on a Cloud from Les Miserables yet?

----------


## Ginsan

I watched El laberinto del fauno (Pan's Labyrinth) and it's a great movie in itself and also contains some lucid dreaming inspiration

----------


## Amiana

My current lucid dream inspiration song is Jonsi - Go Do. Here's a link with lyrics, since they're hard to understand:
Jónsi - Go Do [Lyrics] - YouTube

----------


## Mystycal

> Been meaning to watch vanilla sky.



Please do, it's amazing. In fact, I'm rewatching it with my girlfriend this friday, and I think it'll be as moving as it was the first time I saw it.

As for my contribution to the thread, The Dreamer by I the Mighty is an epic song...directly about lucid dreaming  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Thanks for all the extra encouragement! 

@JoannaB
I love the song castle in the sky! Les Miserables was one of my favorite books reading, and their newest movie was incredible.  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> You anime guys got to check out a new anime out there named Attack on Titan, you can watch it directly from animecenter for super quality. I don't know if this will inspire people to lucid dream or not but after so much time I came here and saw all this mentions to anime and I just couldn't resist, it's awesome like that. 
> 
> By the fifth episode it has become one of the best out there and I've watched a lot of anime. And... truth be said, with the emotions it might awaken on you it might as well provide some nice encouragement. If you do check it out report back for fun's sake.



This, this, 1000x's THIS!!

I can't wait for a Shingeki no Kyojin themed lucid dream. Its going to be better than sex, haha!! Its near the very top of my "plan to do" list of lucid dreaming activities.

----------


## azoller1

Anime is my number source to make me want to lucid dream that much more, especially the anime bleach its awesome

----------


## KingYoshi

> Anime is my number source to make me want to lucid dream that much more, especially the anime bleach its awesome



Nice, I've had several Bleach related Lucid Dreams. Fun stuff!!

----------


## BlairBros

I personally would love to have a LD where I can bend like in "The Last Airbender", or to perform great feats of wizardry, which is the inspiration I have in my LD journey

----------


## azoller1

Little off topic, but watched an episode of that attack on titan show and wow its awesome, it also does encourage me so its not completely off topic

----------


## Sensei

To be honest, I am encouraged by most all anime, especially fighting ones. 

*video games*
Final fantasy X  

Very encouraging awesome game. Don't think I have posted it on here before, but the more you learn about that game the more you realize that it is LDing encouraging.

----------


## Ginsan

I just watched Karate Kid (1984) for the a lot-th time, it might induce good fights in dreams  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

> I just watched Karate Kid (1984) for the a lot-th time, it might induce good fights in dreams



Nice! Mr. Miyagi has made several cameos in my dreams before  :smiley: !

----------


## Ginsan

> Nice! Mr. Miyagi has made several cameos in my dreams before !



I bet Yoshi provides some wicked dreams too  :tongue2:   That green fellow is crazy xD

----------


## Ginsan

I got two more! Life of Pi, that Island where the floor is filled with eatable tree roots and you can swim in fresh water. You have to watch out though, the water becomes acid at night and the Island eats you
And a 3 or 4 episode storyline from Gintama starting at Episode 167 – Smooth Polygons Smooth Men's Hearts Too. Where they go into a robot's body (it's a humanoid so it should work on humans too) and fight the computer virus along with white bloodcells and the setting is an RPG game! I might meet some Gintama characters too  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, this song's refrain just seems to be so apropos my lucid dream tonight "I'm so excited. I just can't hide it. I'm about to loose control ..." Yup, that's exactly it! Lost control because I was too excited, but I was lucid, yay!

YouTube

I'm so excited! This is a dream! Yay!

----------


## [email protected]

> You anime guys got to check out a new anime out there named Attack on Titan, you can watch it directly from animecenter for super quality. I don't know if this will inspire people to lucid dream or not but after so much time I came here and saw all this mentions to anime and I just couldn't resist, it's awesome like that. 
> 
> By the fifth episode it has become one of the best out there and I've watched a lot of anime. And... truth be said, with the emotions it might awaken on you it might as well provide some nice encouragement. If you do check it out report back for fun's sake.







> This, this, 1000x's THIS!!
> 
> I can't wait for a Shingeki no Kyojin themed lucid dream. Its going to be better than sex, haha!! Its near the very top of my "plan to do" list of lucid dreaming activities.



Oy, I already had some Attack on Titan LD scenarios before and I should say: IT'S SO EPIC! XD
Here's my Attack on Titan entries: http://www.dreamviews.com/blog.php?u...ttack+on+titan

Riding 3D maneuver gear is hella fun. The impulse of gas and feeling shooting iron hooks are such adrenaline rush. You can accelerate with the gear, fly like Spiderman with the iron hooks, and with _double blades_, it's full of awesomeness.  ::D:  Besides, killing TITANS!!! I get motivated sooo much for LDing when I think about Attack on Titans. Also if you have dream battle against the titans WITH the other characters... it's so much better than shared-lucid-dream haha. I did some SAO scenarios too but Attack on Titan is more epic lol

I already became a fan of this anime. Daamn, I can't wait for another night! I recommend everyone to watch this anime, watching the battles make you so motivated  ::D:

----------


## azoller1

> Oy, I already had some Attack on Titan LD scenarios before and I should say: IT'S SO EPIC! XD
> Here's my Attack on Titan entries: http://www.dreamviews.com/blog.php?u...ttack+on+titan
> 
> Riding 3D maneuver gear is hella fun. The impulse of gas and feeling shooting iron hooks are such adrenaline rush. You can accelerate with the gear, fly like Spiderman with the iron hooks, and with _double blades_, it's full of awesomeness.  Besides, killing TITANS!!! I get motivated sooo much for LDing when I think about Attack on Titans. Also if you have dream battle against the titans WITH the other characters... it's so much better than shared-lucid-dream haha. I did some SAO scenarios too but Attack on Titan is more epic lol
> 
> I already became a fan of this anime. Daamn, I can't wait for another night! I recommend everyone to watch this anime, watching the battles make you so motivated



Yes this show pretty much forces me to lucid dream, its just a show you have to lucid dream, very motivational

----------


## Scionox

> Oy, I already had some Attack on Titan LD scenarios before and I should say: IT'S SO EPIC! XD
> Here's my Attack on Titan entries: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - The Dream Adventures of [email protected] - Dream Journals
> 
> Riding 3D maneuver gear is hella fun. The impulse of gas and feeling shooting iron hooks are such adrenaline rush. You can accelerate with the gear, fly like Spiderman with the iron hooks, and with _double blades_, it's full of awesomeness.  Besides, killing TITANS!!! I get motivated sooo much for LDing when I think about Attack on Titans. Also if you have dream battle against the titans WITH the other characters... it's so much better than shared-lucid-dream haha. I did some SAO scenarios too but Attack on Titan is more epic lol
> 
> I already became a fan of this anime. Daamn, I can't wait for another night! I recommend everyone to watch this anime, watching the battles make you so motivated



Watching it as well, awesome stuff.  ::D:

----------


## Iriba

DreamViews - I'm dreaming And i know it

----------


## Sensei

Annie Lennox - into the west.


[SPOILER]
Lay down
Your sweet and weary head
Night is falling
You have come to journeys end

Sleep now and dream
Of the ones who came before
They are calling
From across the distant shore

Why do you weep?
What are these tears upon your face?
Soon you will see
All of your fears will pass away
Safe in my arms
You're only sleeping

What can you see on the horizon?
Why do the white gulls call?
Across the sea a pale moon rises
The ships have come to carry you home

Hope fades
Into the world of night
Through shadows falling
Out of memory and time

Don't say
We have come now to the end
White shores are calling
You and I will meet again

What can you see on the horizon?
Why do the white gulls call?
Across the sea a pale moon rises
The ships have come to carry you home

And all will turn to silver glass
A light on the water
Grey ships pass into the west
[/SPOILER]

I know the song mentions sleep and means death, but each time I awake from an awesome adventure I feel sad that I can't go back. Big reason for LDing is being able to go back to a dream that I had before. My dreams used to always end before anything was resolved, good for nightmares, not for quests. That is when I started visualizing my dreams and the endings that might have been. Still need to go back to Other World and talk with my best friend that inserted her memories into all my childhood and then I woke up. :/ top ten memorable dreams there, and it wasn't even lucid. I didn't know how fake memories happened back then in dreams, but it put me into an introspective mood for weeks. Haha. Reminded me a bit of Frequency.l (the movie).

----------


## redarx

> Oy, I already had some Attack on Titan LD scenarios before and I should say: IT'S SO EPIC! XD
> Here's my Attack on Titan entries: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - The Dream Adventures of [email protected] - Dream Journals
> 
> Riding 3D maneuver gear is hella fun. The impulse of gas and feeling shooting iron hooks are such adrenaline rush. You can accelerate with the gear, fly like Spiderman with the iron hooks, and with _double blades_, it's full of awesomeness.  Besides, killing TITANS!!! I get motivated sooo much for LDing when I think about Attack on Titans. Also if you have dream battle against the titans WITH the other characters... it's so much better than shared-lucid-dream haha. I did some SAO scenarios too but Attack on Titan is more epic lol
> 
> I already became a fan of this anime. Daamn, I can't wait for another night! I recommend everyone to watch this anime, watching the battles make you so motivated



this is my precise goal for tonight  :wink2:  but my OTHER MAIN GOAL IS TO DO ALL OF IT WHILE THE OPENING THEME SONG PLAYS BECAUSE ITS THE BEST OPENING IVE EVER HEARD AND GETS YOU PUMPED

é²æã®å·¨äººï¼¯ï¼°ãç´è®ã®å¼ç¢ãï¼¦ï¼µï¼  ¬ï¼© - YouTube

BEST INTRO EVER OMFA;KJLSF;KLJAHSFKJAH

----------


## Amiana

I can't believe no one's mentioned the Wheel of Time book series! Lucid dreaming plays a huge part in the story, though if I remember correctly it doesn't really enter in until the third book. Highly recommended if you enjoy reading.

----------


## JoannaB

Has anyone mentioned Once in a Lifetime by Talking Heads yet?
Talking Heads - Once In A Lifetime - Video Dailymotion

----------


## Subjects

> *Waking Life* and Ghost in the Shell are both my all time favorites, for encouragement.



Nooooooo!!!!! you beat me to it! i was going to say *Waking life* as well. ( oh and ghost in the shell is really good too )

As for encouragement, hmm, this is an awesome amv (Anime music video): *Into The Labyrinth* ( Hopefully that link worked ) If you like it, watch his other videos, every amv he has on there is fantastic. While it has nothing to do with lucid dreaming, it gets you excited because of it's amazing editing which then leads to encouragement!

----------


## Micael

Lucid Dreaming (Freedom) 2 - YouTube encouraging?  :smiley:

----------


## ParadoxOwl

> Nooooooo!!!!! you beat me to it! i was going to say *Waking life* as well. ( oh and ghost in the shell is really good too )
> 
> As for encouragement, hmm, this is an awesome amv (Anime music video): *Into The Labyrinth* ( Hopefully that link worked ) If you like it, watch his other videos, every amv he has on there is fantastic. While it has nothing to do with lucid dreaming, it gets you excited because of it's amazing editing which then leads to encouragement!



That labyrinth is some crazy crazy stuff right there, I'm freaked out but at the same time I think its amazing  ::D: .

*eye twitches

----------


## TranquilityTrip

Most anything produced by Two Steps from Hell such as:




Perhaps it's just me, but their music just makes me want to immediately fall asleep and have an epic lucid dream. Preferably with one of their soundtracks playing the backround.

----------


## kvxdelta

Just watched this youtube film called Insight a few minutes ago. It's about hypnosis but involves dreams a bit. Somehow though, it really inspired me to LD. Whether it's inspirational for you guys, I don't know. But either way, I thought as a film alone, it was amazing. Definitely worth watching!

----------


## JoannaB

Counting Stars
Lyrics 
ONEREPUBLIC LYRICS - Counting Stars
Song
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWr...%3DhT_nvWreIhg

Got to love a song that includes the text "everything that kills me, makes me feel alive" - that's the right attitude to go to dream with, I think  :smiley:

----------


## theCambino

This helped a bit. More of an encouragement toward life in general.

----------


## LouaiB

when I first started LDing, I practiced for 2 months with no results , and I was so frustrated, so I decided to take a break. after a week of of the break (and I was still on it :Cheeky:  ), I watched Inception for the first time ( I wasn't a tv lover :wink2:  ) and got so excited that I had my first LD!!! IILD(Inception Induced Lucid Dream) lol. Great movie but makes LDs feel so UNREAL!!! (and real at the same time lol). I just loved it, and the director (Christopher Nolan) is a Lucid Dreamer, cool right?! Anyway I feel really unmotivated for LD lately  ::cry::  and really need motivation. This is my third month in LDing and I have had 3 LDs so far. Gd luck for all!!!

----------


## StephL

I just searched for something from the movie The Dark Crystal - and found a playlist - here the first one:





Maybe it could conjure up a bit of a nightmare as well - but I find it wonderful and not only dark by far.
The playlist is not the movie - rather scenes from it - music-videos, which use the imagery and other stuff. 

Loreena McKennit one of them - didn´t know that I have posted her music on the what are you listening to thread..

----------


## Scionox

Antichamber is a FPS Puzzle, it's pretty awesome and uses alot of non-euclidean geometry and very non-standard logic. Somewhat reminded me of dreaming and 'dream logic' as well.  :tongue2:

----------


## StephL

www.dreamviews.com

That´s the big one for motivation!!

----------


## Leo96

youtube.com/watch?v=lW8_56r6fLM
This is the song i always listen to when i want to dream of flying freely, does a perfect job!

----------


## StephL

Didn´t see this movie - but the above cuts are just wonderful - I would love to dream such a scenery..
Unfortunately not good quality.

One more:





A picture:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

That movie gave me a ton of inspiration for cool dream places to go, a lot of beautiful, epic imagery

----------


## lucidmats

anotherdreamer i was planning on posting that!  :Poke: 
Middle-earth, like it is portrayed in the Hobbit would be my perfect persistent realm! 
Also if I didn´t overlook it on the pages back, the book (not the movie!) Eragon really motivated me  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

I must be dreaming or.....

----------


## Saizaphod



----------


## Saizaphod

This movie is going to have a ton of lucid inspiration. Telekinesis, time manipulation, teleportation, force fields etc. ( But from a movie perspective it kinda gives the usual Marvel movie type impression. ) Looking forward to seeing this.

----------


## Shabby

I mean even the title

Noah-Bradley_Teach-Me-the-Angels-Song.jpg

Surreal imagery like this always gets me back into wishing for dreams.
Artist: Noah Bradley

----------

